# Bilder im Internet vermarkten



## ron (1. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege, ob ich versuchen sollte, dass eine oder andere Bild zu verkaufen. Das neue 300mm soll ja irgendwie bezahlt werden 

Gibt es hier Leute, die mit Bildagenturen zusammen arbeiten und Lust hätten ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen? Die andere Frage wäre, wie man am leichtesten und am schönsten seine Bilder auf einer eigene Site veröffentlichen kann.



LG

Ron


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internett vermarkten*

Moin Ron,

zur Bildvermarktung kann ich nichts beitragen, aber zum Bilderhosting. 

Zuerst sollte man wissen, was man will - selber Webspace mieten oder nur bei einem Dienst hochladen. Für ersteres kann ich heut Abend mal ein wenig ausführlicher schreiben - einhändig am Netbook in der Dialyse macht sich das nicht so dolle.


----------



## Turbo (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Hallo Ron

Die Seite http://www.fotocommunity.de/ kennst du?

War schon lange nicht mehr dort, aber wenn es mir recht ist, gibt es da auch die entsprechende Plattform um Bilder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Servus Patrik

Meine FC, verrätst du mir deinen Account


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Servus Ron

Leider kann ich Dir darauf auch keine Antwort geben  ...

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Thema und dieses Hier

Ich selbst habe mit meiner HP schon seit heuer zwei anfragen nach Bildern gehabt  die postiv verlaufen sind 

Falls du dir eine einrichten willst 
Mit Coppermine habe ich gute Erfahrung als Album-Software gemacht
Manche empfehlen eher 4images


----------



## ron (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Wow Helmut,

deine Katzenbilder zeigen deine Liebe für diese Tiere. Habe gerade etwa eine Stunde lang deine Bilder angeschaut. Du brauchst dich wirklich nicht zu verstecken.

Habe auch gesehen, dass du eine eigene Homepage hast. Verkaufst du denn auch Bilder?

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Servus Ron

Offensiv verkaufe ich keine Bilder ... soll heißen .. ich biete sie nirgends an 

Muß es mal aggresiv versuchen, Bilder bei diversen Zeitungen anzubieten 

Konnte heuer, daß erstemal seit bestehen meiner HP, Bilder verkaufen  

Aber reich wurde ich nicht dadurch .... also da mußt schon sehr viele Bilder verkaufen um auch Equipment einzuspielen ....

Und Danke, wenn Dir meine Katzenbilder gefallen, denke du hast sie in der FC betrachtet


----------



## Turbo (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Patrik
> 
> Meine FC, verrätst du mir deinen Account



Hallo Helmuth

Super Fotos hast du gemacht.

Ich bin nicht aktiv dabei. Habe mich schon vor einigen Jahren von der Seite Fotocommunity inspirieren lassen. Der Erfolg war aber mangels guter Kamera immer nur so halbherzig. So das ich nichts eingestellt habe.
Über das automatische Geknipse bin ich auch mit der neuen digitalen Spiegelreflex welche ich seit einigen Monaten habe noch nicht herausgekommen. Dies hoffe ich dieses Jahr ändern zu können. War immer ein Stück weit eine Zeitfrage und eine Frage der Prioritäten bei den vielen Freizeitaktivitäten und der knappen Zeit welche zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## ron (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Hei Helmut,



> Und Danke, wenn Dir meine Katzenbilder gefallen, denke du hast sie in der FC betrachtet



Sowohl als auch. Auf der FC, aber auch auf deiner eigenen HP.

Versuche mich gerade im Naturfotografen-Forum schlau zu machen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Kritikken dort etwas "schärfer" sind. Es würde mich auch dazu verleiten/zwingen immer wieder Spitzenbilder an zu gucken.

ûbrigens heute ein fantastisches Krötenbild ( http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o346174-Die+Männer+warten+auf+die+Damen )



LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Servus Ron

Schärfer .... ist gar kein Ausdruck ... die sind beinhart und für meine Begriffe ein bisserl zu Hart ..... im Naturfotografen-Forum ....aber nur so kann man lernen ... Kritik ist der beste Lehrmeister 

Hab auch ein Krötenbild aus der Galerie der FC 
Ist nur schade das man in der FC nur über das Buddytum  so Bilder zu Gesicht bekommt ...


----------



## ron (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*



> Ist nur schade das man in der FC nur über das Buddytum  so Bilder zu Gesicht bekommt ...



Magst du das mal erklären?

Klasse Bild übrigens!

Ron


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Servus Ron

Wie soll ich es erklären ... 

Du stellst ein Bild ein .... es findet dein Bild in der Flut der Bilder dort eine Aufmerksamkeit ...
es wird kommentiert .... 2 oder 3 Kommentare und das wars .... egal wie gut das Bild ist 

Wenn du viele Kommentare zu anderen Bildern schreibst, wirst du Buddy bei den Bildeinstellern .... diese Buddy`s werden durch das du "Freund" bist von ihnen immer in einer Liste aufgenommen und daher gehst du nicht unter ...

Diese Buddy`s (Freunde) werden immer mehr ... und durch deinen großen Bekanntheitsgrad, schlägt dich vielleicht ein Buddy mal für ein Galeriebild vor ... dieses wird dann bewertet ...
Gibt es bei mehr als 400 Stimmen mehr Pro als Contra wird dein Bild in die Galerie aufgenommen.

Die Quinttessenz ist also ... umso mehr du bei eingestellten Bildern schreibst, umso bekannter bist du, umso mehr Kommentare bekommst du zu deinen Bildern .....

Schreibst du wenig, wie ich z.B., wirst nicht bekannt ..... ergo nie die Chance in der Galerie aufnahme zu finden ...

Übrigens gibt es im Netz sogar ein Programm, daß automatisch Antworten generiert, wie "super Bild" ... "Gratulation" .... "hervorragend" ... usw. 
Du siehst, konstruktive Kritik ist eine Seltenheit ....


----------



## ron (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*



was es da nicht alles gibt in die virtuelle Welt. Es ist schon nicht ohne, wie viel Zeit wir am PC verbringen.

Na ja der Tag hat ja 24 Std. und wenn das nicht reicht müssen wir eben die Nacht dazu nehmen. 



LG

Ron


----------



## bilderzaehler (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Bilder im Internet vermarkten*

Der letzte Eintrag ist ja schon etwas älter, will aber dennoch Impulse geben. Ich verkaufe meine Bilder bei
http://www.fineartprint.de 
auf Leinwand, Tapete und anderen Untergründen.

Und seit kurzem gibt es eine Website für Kalender-Selfpublisher
http://www.calvendo.de
Die Kalender, die ganz einfach online gestaltet und nach Einreichung von einer Jury bewertet und freigegeben werden, gelangen in die Verzeichnisse bestellbarer Bücher und sind neben dem Buchhandel auch bei Amazon und anderen Plattformen gelistet.

Beispiele zu beiden Websites gibts auf meiner Homepage 

 Thomas


----------

